# i want to see canada



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

can someone help me.I really want to plan a trip to canada.I will proberly drive there. it will be my boyfiend,daughter and me.I kind of like old things.Like victorian homes,Castles.I like mountains not beaches.Plus at the same time it would need to be fun for an 8 year old.Any suggestions on things to do,Places to stay,Or best times to go?


----------



## myron (Oct 4, 2001)

Hi angel753, if it mountains you want then i would suggest bc , alberta, yukon. my own opinion is the yukon is the best but there is not much there to keep an 8 year old enterained. there is hiking, gold panning, river rafting, canoeing, and the scenere is beautiful.the best time is early august, alberta has the calgary stampede, edmonton a couple hours north has klondike days. there is plenty to keep you enterained.jasper national park is about4 hours west of edmonton. there you can hike, canoe, enjoy the wildlife and ride the tram up to the mountain top.if you would like to see some pics i have plenty , i spent 18 years out west, just let me know. B C , i have only been to the northern areas and it is a beautiful mountainous prov. hope this helps a bit. if you want more info feel free to email me.


----------



## stealthpurger (Nov 15, 2001)

Hi, I live in Alberta and it is beautiful out here. Our house has a view of the mountains, and I love it more everyday. Spring and summer are nice in the mountains, lots of places to camp and hike, there are trails that are good for kids as well. The winter is nice if you like to ski or snowboard. You can take lessons on the hills. BC is also very nice, in the summer you can get all sorts of fresh produce from roadstands, and sometimes pick your own. Banff is very touristy and expensive, Canmore is nice and a bit cheaper. Eastern Canada is also supposed to winderful, but I have yet to go out that way. If you would like some more information, send me an email. I can recomend some websites for Alberta and BC.


----------

